# is there an English speaking Christian fellowship near Lourinha or Peniche?



## weasel

Hello,

My husband and I and our 2 young children have just bought a property just outside of Lourinha and are planning to move over there full time from about April next year. We are committed Christians and one of our concerns is our spiritual life going forward. We are currently part of a lovely church over here with regular midweek study groups as well as Sunday worship and wondered if there was any group local to us that met regularly for worship, bible study and fellowship. We are coming over to the house at half term and would love to meet Christians who are local to us. Please get in touch.


----------

